
A radical new neural network design could overcome big challenges in AI - cpeterso
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612561/a-radical-new-neural-network-design-could-overcome-big-challenges-in-ai/
======
giardini
This reminds me of the dynamical systems approach to AI where a system is
characterized by a trajectory in state space. There's a lot of work out there,
although most of it is at a lower level (e.g., neural activity, robotics
control, etc.) than cognition.

[https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-way-to-combine-dynamical-
sy...](https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-way-to-combine-dynamical-systems-and-
artificial-intelligence)

[https://www.amazon.com/Dynamical-Systems-Neuroscience-
Excita...](https://www.amazon.com/Dynamical-Systems-Neuroscience-Excitability-
Computational/dp/0262514206/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1544819821&sr=8-11&keywords=Dynamical+Systems#customerReviews)

